# Casper and Alex: part 2-- pic spam!



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

more pictures of my little monsters!! 

My sister likes to walk around the house with Casper on his swing perch, pretending he's her handbag....  I know. But, isn't he adorable??? 









Funny face Casper:








He was actually beak grinding, I think, but he looks so ridiculous

Our ladders have random holes in them thanks to this one









Alex preens









Casper's first attempting at eating corn-- after 3 days of just licking at it to make sure he isn't going to die after eating it









Casper's epic battle with the straws-- he is obviously the victor, standing over his rival


















Such a little fatty...









Alex wants cuddles









Casper thinks my glasses are a great chew toy, very cute and fluffy when it's just his head rubbing against your face, not so much when he decides to use his talons to climb your cheeks 









This morning's bath time-- this is the first time in the 5 odd months that we've had Alex that he's actually let himself get wet, you could dump him in a bath tub and he doesn't get wet









more Alex









Wet Casper









And that is all for now!  Hope they made you smile!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaawww their so cuuuuute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so gorgeous


----------



## Bella091 (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful babies


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys  About to put them to bed and they will put up a fight to get into their cages since they're in a bad mood; pray for my fingers


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are adorable pics


----------

